# Qualifications



## clairemissy (Feb 27, 2016)

Not sure if I'm in the right place. I have FETAC qualifications 5 and 6 respectively in Travel and Tourism and Childcare, would that be recognised in Australia/ what is FETAC equivalent to in Australia?
Thanks!


----------

